# Apache spare wheel or fix and go fix fit / compressor?



## gb93616 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello all..

I wonder if any "Autotrailers" out there can help? I've had a look under my Apache 700se (2008) and can't see a spare wheel. Hmm, had a look at the tech specs and it says a spare wheel is not available, but you get a Fiat fix and go repair kit / compressor. I guess thats some tyre weld and a compressor to inflate the "fixed" tyre..

Firstly, anyone know where a spare wheel would be fitted if there was one? I'm sure I've seen 2008's advertised with a spare wheel! Also, where the compressor might normally be kept.

I haven't got a flat, I was just preparing for the eventuality 

Thanks,
Graham


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Graham!

The Fiat solution to a puncture... You will definitely know that you are going to get a puncture and will have so much time to slow down and thus avoid damaging the tyrewall...

Then you go under the driver seat where, once you're in, and your knuckles have stopped bleeding (mind the upholstery) you'll be able to use the shaving foam repair kit and compressor and be on your way again, lickerty-spit!! By the way, the jack and stuff are under the passenger seat but you won't need them... Watch your knuckles!!

The reality is a little different to the ideal... By the time you've stopped because you've realised you've got a puncture, the tyrewall will be shredded and NOTHING is going to seal it. It's dark, you're in the back of beyond, there's no phone signal... You have to sort it yourself! :evil:

Some people swear by the shaving foam kit but I don't. I've only had 3 punctures in motorhomes and several in cars. Each time, because I carry a spare wheel, I've managed to sort the problem myself, except for when we were on the M6 near Carlisle. No chance, that's why we're in Green Flag! 

For more reading, views, opinions, advice... try this thread...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-72370-fiat.html+spare+wheel


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Many (All?) travel insurances either charge a lot more or won't insure if a spare wheel isn't carried.
The tyre has to be replaced.....but where from???


----------



## gb93616 (Oct 16, 2009)

Many thanks. 

I just popped out and had a look under the seats. I did mind my knuckles and very good advice it was. I did manage to squash my finger nail though - ouch! But at least I know where it is now...

Graham


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We have an older Apache 700. 2005 and it has a spare strapped underneath..
Our friends have a 2008 new model and it has no spare... He wasn't happy with that idea and the spray in stuff so he bought a complete spare wheel and keeps it in the locker at the rear...


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We have the 2004 Apache 700 and yes it came with a spare wheel.
The only puncture i have had could not possibly have been repaired even using 100 cans of the magic muck, the rear inside tyre rim blew out and there was very little left of the tyre. 
To be honest i thought the back end of the van had blown off, it left my ears ringing for quite a while.

No motorhome should ever be sold without a spare.
RD


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

evening all, 

I reckon its lunacy to set off on the continent without a spare wheel.




norm


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

goldi said:


> evening all,
> 
> I reckon its lunacy to set off on the continent without a spare wheel.
> 
> norm


I recon its lunacy to set off anywhere without a spare wheel, its not just on the continent where punctures occur, I am not sure if this is a Fiat problem or an Auto-Trail problem.

Doesn't the Ducato have a spare wheel as standard straight from Fiat ?


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello again ,

yeah your right about setting off anywhere without a spare wheel.

Our adria twin has a spare wheel stapped under neath.



norm


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

It is possible to purchase a spare wheel carrier from Fiat. Give the local dealer a call (Fiat, not Autotrail) and give them the vehicle chasis number. I think part number might be 70528/02. Check that it will fit your van. I know they will fit a Tracker and I have seen one on a TAG axle Autotrail. Cost is just over £200 +vat? Plus the wheel and tyre of course.
I also think a spare is compulsory on some/all German roads? BUT I do stand to be corrected on that one :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What a plain stoopid idea it is not to have a spare!! 

I am aware that the manufacturers are looking to save weight (and money) but a spare wheel is an essential.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Many vehicles do not have a spare these days.
My own own Autotrail and my private car, a Honda Civic Both come with sealants and air compressors.
It saves the maufacturer, money, weight and creates problems for the owner if the puncture is NON repairable at the roadside. :?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have to say, I would not purchase a vehicle that did not have a spare wheel, preferably full size, the Merc has one of those silly small rimmed things limited to 50MPH, nightmare if puncture on a MWay, you try sticking to 50 in a fast car, its as if all you life is being sucked out of you, even milk floats pass you by.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have just bought a FIAT in the shape of Ford KA ( the under pinniings are Fiat 500) and is not supplied with a spare. The sales, when questioned, said that previous customers were not happy with the repair kit it giving some probs so I've ordered a mini spare at £50 8O 
Hope that helps


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

My understanding, after hearing several stories, is that once you use that spray in gung stuff the tyre is virtually runied anyway !!
Most tyre dealers recommend a new tyre !!!!

I have some runflats on my car, great idea !! NOT..!! Taking someone to Heathrow via the M40 and I had the front tyre go down. Hobbled on into Banbury attempting to get a replacement tyre.. No chance, special order !!!

Give me a spare tyre and a jack anyday !!!!!


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

tonka said:


> Our friends have a 2008 new model and it has no spare... He wasn't happy with that idea and the spray in stuff so he bought a complete spare wheel and keeps it in the locker at the rear...


Same here on a 2008 696G no spare.
I fitted a cheap van tyre onto a wheel and fitted it in the garage.Cost all up £90, peace of mind priceless.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Also check your insurance especially if it covers you for punctures etc, you may only be covered if you have a spare. The small print often covers it - I read mine (caravanguard) and it states that I must carry a spare.

I all ways have one anyway so not an issue.

It would be interesting if you were turned down / charged additional etc because you only had a can of foam.

Andy


----------



## gb93616 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will check the insurance issue. 
However, as the van is supplied new from Autotrail without a spare, then I'd imagine even if they put a clause saying "thou shalt carry a spare" it wouldn't necessarily hold any water, so to speak. I'm no lawyer, so I'll check the small print.

Could be a recovery issue though, if the AA turn up and I have a shreaded tyre (nice with milk I've heard) they ask "where's your spare". I could shrug, pretend to look and say "It was there earlier"  ..Dunno, again I'll try and check.

As I'm an ex-tugger I wasn't too alarmed when there wasn't a spare wheel, as the Caravan had the foam and a compressor (never needed it in 4 years - touch wood).

I'm pretty sure that most people, given the choice, would have a spare. Mind you, if it was the spare or the BBQ, due to weight, some might waiver..

...And I know the first puncture I get with a shreaded tyre the first thing I'll do is throw the BBQ and replace it with a spare wheel!!!! :lol:

Graham


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Second hand steel wheel for Ducato - £25 (keep looking on this site)
Correctly load rated Van tyre £50 to £70 
There is no need to buy a camper specific tyre as a spare, your camper tyres will die of old age before they wear out usually, if you do high mileage then buy same as on your van.
Store the wheel in a locker, under a seat or the bed, if you buy a chassis rack you will curse it first time you need the spare in the rain on the side of a motorway.
Get steel wheel bolts if your van has alloy wheels...
Total spend £100 max for peace of mind...

Or,
New wheel £50
New camper tyre £125
chassis fixings/rack £200???

Total spend not far short of £400


Simplzzzzz


----------

